# Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??



## vermesser (15. März 2011)

Hallo Ihr Boardies,

mir ist aufgefallen, daß der Abu Toby so gut wie nie als Meerforellenköder genannt wird. Dabei ist die Angelei auf Lachs und Mefo doch sein originäres Einsatzgebiet. 

Fängt der nicht oder verwendet ihn nur niemand, weil er von den "modischen" Ködern verdrängt wurde?


----------



## cafabu (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Damals als er rauskam war er einer der TOP Meerforellenköder. Als das Meerforellenangeln populärer wurde kam er in Vergessenheit, passte als "altes" Teil nicht in die Herstellervermarktung. So wie es vielen alten und noch heute exellenten Ködern passiert.
Carsten


----------



## donlotis (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Ich fische ihn eigentlich recht gerne, allerdings in erster Linie geschleppt vom Boot.
Denn er lässt sich nicht so gut werfen wie andere Mefo-Blinker. Er ist halt so ein Flattermann... Ist er einmal im Wasser hat er eine prima Aktion.

Gruß donlotis


----------



## volkerm (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Das ist ein Top- Köder- wo er hinpasst.
Universell auch, aber wohl eigentlich mehr für die Flussfischerei gedacht, wo man nicht extreme Wurfweite braucht.
Auf jeden Fall ein Köder, der zuverlässig fängt, aber in den Weitwurf- Disziplinen nicht zuhause ist.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## vermesser (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Hmm, interessant! Danke an alle! Das heißt der Toby ist auf Mefo das Äquivalent zum Effzett auf Hecht! Läuft, fängt, ist aber unmodern!

Was das Werfen betrifft- der fliegt doch nicht schlechter als ein Stripper oder eine Moeresilda...und nur unwesentlich schlechter als ein Tobis! Nur mit dem Spöket kann er nicht mithalten! Aber dafür gibts den bis 40 oder 60 Gramm, das sollte für gute Wurfweiten reichen!

Also ich fasse mal zusammen- ist fängig, aber eben kein Wurfwunder und nicht Kult?


----------



## Pikepauly (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Der Toby ist vor allem schwer erhältlich, zumindest in den Läden die ich so kenne. Da wo ich ihn zuletzt gesehen habe, war er ausserdem brandteuer.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Also, ich hab schon viele Köder durchprobiert, da das Angebot groß ist. Und wenn einer in einer bestimmten Disziplin nicht mithalten kann, und wenn es nur die Farbe ist, dann wird er bei mir aus der Box verbannt. Man muss an den Köder glauben und ein Wohlfühlgefühl haben, wenn man ihn wirft, einholt, stoppt, ansieht, was auch immer. Und da ist der Toby keiner meiner Favoriten, ob Mode oder nicht ist mir Latex. Da andere das anders empfinden mögen, soll sich doch jeder sein Urteil erlauben. Der Forelle wirds egal sein, ob der Köder vor der Nase in ist oder nicht #h


----------



## MefoProf (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Damit habe ich meine aller erste Meerforelle gefangen . Lange Zeit war das natürlich mein Lieblingsblinker zum Mefoangeln . Die weiteren Fangerfolge waren dann aber im Vergleich zu anderen Blinkern bescheiden. Seitdem fische ich ihn fast gar nicht mehr . Die schweren Versionen (über 15 g) sind mir zu klobig und unbeweglich, die leichten Varianten lassen sich in der Tat wirklich nicht besonders gut werfen. Meine Fazit: Es gibt bessere Blinker zum Meerforellenangeln.


----------



## volkerm (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Reverend,

ganz locker, bitte.
Der Abu Toby fängt, unbestritten.
Der hat halt nicht solche Eigenschaften, die sich mancher (ich auch) wünscht.
In jedem Fall ist es ein guter Köder, der zuverlässig fängt.
Mithin für Leute mit wenig Erfahrung eine Empfehlung.
Was daraus wird, sehen wir...

Grüße

Volker


----------



## vermesser (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Oh wei, wusste gar nicht, daß das Thema so kontrovers sein kann!

Eigentlich wollt ich nur wissen, ob der Toby einen Versuch wert ist oder aus irgendwelchen Gründen nicht funktioniert! Halten wir fest, daß es ein guter, verlässlicher Allroundköder ist, der nicht die besten Wurfeigenschaften hat aber ansonsten nicht schlecht ist! Das erinnert mich an den Stripper- einer liebt ihn, andere hassen ihn!


----------



## Reverend Mefo (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*



vermesser schrieb:


> Das erinnert mich an den Stripper- einer liebt ihn, andere hassen ihn!



Genau so ist es. Ich liebe den Stripper und fische trotzdem den Snaps nicht mehr, obwohl ich schon die Aufschreie höre. Warum?

Mit dem Stripper habe ich Fische gefangen, und mit dem Snaps nicht. Wahrscheinlich purer Zufall, aber für mich Grund genug, dem Stripper zu vertrauen und den Snaps mittlerweile nicht mehr ans Band zu binden. Komplett irrational, nur Bauchgefühl. Aber der Köder, dem man vertraut, fängt den Fisch. Nicht zuletzt, weil er die meiste "Water Time" erfährt und somit die größte Chance hat, dem Zufall einer Meerforellenbegegnung zu unterliegen. Und genau von diesem Faktor hängt meines Erachtens sehr viel vom Erfolg beim Meerforellenangeln ab. Die meiste Zeit sind nämlich überhaupt keine Fische da, egal was die Zeitschriften einem so alles versprechen. Und wenn ich nach 5 Köderwechseln endlich mal Erfolg habe, weiss ich nicht (obwohl ich es ahne), dass das vielleicht das einzige Mal war, dass heute überhaupt ein Fisch meinen Köder zu Gesicht bekommen hat und dass das Vorgängerblech ebenfalls zum Biss geführt hätte.

Ich habe sehr viel mit verschiedenen Blechen herumexperimentiert, sogar mit Bleifliegen und Rapfenbleien, und alle durften mal was fangen.

Sorgen mache ich mir eigentlich nur bei Nachläufern, die nicht zubeissen wollen, dann wechsel ich tatsächlich sofort den Köder. Aber seit ich das zum ersten Mal auch auf Fliege beobachten konnte, habe ich die Idee verworfen, dass es sich ausschliesslich um den Köder handelt. Manchmal wollen die Zicken einfach nicht.

Was den Abu Tobi angeht (und darum geht es hier ja), meine ich genau dasselbe, auch wenn das vielleicht falsch verstanden wird: Ich persönlich fische ihn aus o.g. Gründen nicht, aber der Forelle wird es egal sein, ob es sich um einen Abu Tobis oder einen Silda handelt, der ihr präsentiert wird:
Beide imitieren das korrekte Beuteschema, und es hängt von sehr vielen Faktoren ab (insbesondere auch vom Glück), ob der Fisch zufasst oder nicht. Und dazu noch, wo er zufasst. Und da scheiden für mich auch lange Blinker wir die Jensen Tobis über 12g mit nur einem Haken am Ende aus, aber das Fass mache ich jetzt nicht auch noch auf.

Und noch was zum Thema Wurfweite: Als Feudelschwinger bin ich froh, wenn die Mücke mal auf echte 25m kommt. Und an den richtigen Stellen reicht das voll und ganz aus. Und den Abu wirfst Du auch bei fiesem Seitenwind weiter.

Fazit der ganzen Theorie:

Wenn Du an den Blinker glaubst, wird er Dir auch Deinen Fisch bringen. Den Forellen sind Modeerscheinungen egal. Hechte werden auch heute noch auf Effzet beissen, Gummi- und Jerkgepose hin oder her. Viel wichtiger als der Typ sind das individuelle Vertrauen in den Köder. Und auch Größe und Führung haben m.E. mehr Einfluss auf den Erfolg als die Marke.


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Super Post !!!


----------



## Kasimir Karausche (15. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Der ZZ fischt egal ob welche Jahreszeit gerade ist, mit seinen 3 auserwählten Köder in weiß/grün Design, wo alle Leute sagen würden, dass es Mumpits ist....Aber es läuft, wenn man Vertrauen in die Sache hat, die Köderführung drauf hat und diese dem allgemeinen Nahrungsvorkommen anpasst!


----------



## volkerm (16. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Moin,

ich bin da pragmatisch geworden.
Ich fische ein Blech, in einer Farbe, immer.
Weit werfen muß er sich lassen, und bei sehr hoher Einholgeschwindigkeit nicht an die Oberfläche kommen.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## MefoProf (16. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*



volkerma schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> ich bin da pragmatisch geworden.
> Ich fische ein Blech, in einer Farbe, immer.
> ...



Ich auch |rolleyes. Einziges Kriterium bei mir ist: Fangen muß er! Mehr als 5 Blinker nehme ich so oder so nicht mehr mit. Meistens hab ich sogar nur einen als Reserve mit.


----------



## vermesser (17. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Ich danke für die hilfreichen Kommentare. Es ist also wie vermutet...er fängt, hat aber Schwächen und ist einfach nicht so super verbreitet. Da ich noch ein paar zu liegen hab, pack ich die einfach mal ein.


----------



## vermesser (17. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Und da scheiden für mich auch lange Blinker wir die Jensen Tobis über 12g mit nur einem Haken am Ende aus, aber das Fass mache ich jetzt nicht auch noch auf.



Aha, interessant. Mach das Fass ruhig auf. Ich find den Tobis nicht schlecht. Leider vertrau ich ihm genau so wenig wie dem Spöket, da er läuft wie ein Strich...

Da ich nach aktiven Blinkern gesucht hat, find ich den Moeresilda gut und dazu fiel mir noch der Toby ein, weil der auch recht attraktiv läuft...oder halt der Stripper, wobei der sich bescheiden schön wirft.

Wie wichtig ist der Faktor Lauf? Viele typische Mefo-Blinker laufen ja wie ein Strich anstatt zu spielen.


----------



## Stipfel (17. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Ich persönlich finde den Lauf schon wichtig, da ja durch flanken, drehen oder naja "wobbeln" auch immer Lichtreflexe verstreut und natürlich auch Druckwellen gen Seitenlinie entsandt werden.
Mein Liebling ist dabei ein, wie ich finde, guter Mix aus Wurf und Lauf; 
der Falkfish Witch...
Durch die längliche Form imitiert er perfekt einen flüchtenden Sandaal und man kann ihn auch mal schön langsam führen, da er ja ein Wobbler ist und dieser dann langsam Richtung Grund taumelt 

lg Stipfel


p.s. mit dem abu toby hab ich noch keine Erfahrung gemacht, finde ihn aber rein vom optischem Aspekt her sehr ansprechend und werde ihn demnächst mal ausprobieren


----------



## Reverend Mefo (17. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Tja, der Lauf...

Bis Mitte 2009 haben ich in allen Lagen fast ausschleisslich Sildas gefischt. Laufen klasse mit mächtig Druck, sind ästhetisch und fliegen bei allen Bedingungen wie ne 1.

Es werden aber auch viele Fische z.B. auf Gladsax gefangen, und der hat noch weniger Spiel als der steife Spöket. Und meine größte Forelle letztes Jahr biss auf einen Bornholmerpilen- Seitdem eine Bank in meiner Box, auch wenn der auch eher "auf den Strich geht..." 

Seitdem hat sich meine Einstellung zu lebhaftem Lauf etwas verändert. Und Fliegen, ob an der Fusselpeitsche oder hinterm Sbiro angeboten, haben fast gar keinen "Lauf", fangen aber insbesondere im Hochsommer oder unter 4 Grad oft besser als ein wühlender Silda.

Ich finde persönlich nicht, dass der lange Tobi nun besonders schlecht läuft. Bei Barschen in meinem Aquarium konnte ich aber beobachten, dass diese bei Futterfischen fast ausschliesslich den Kopf attakieren, sofern Sie nicht im Highspeedmodus hinterherschwimmen sondern seitlich oder von unten angreifen. Ist auch irgendwie logisch, so geht die Beute ja besser `runter. Von anderen Forenbeiträgen weiss ich, dass dieses Verhalten von einigen Anglern der Meerforelle ebenfalls angekreidet wird. Und das würde auch die Fehlbisse oder Anstupser ohne Hakenfassen erklären, die man auch bei normalen Blechen hat. Wenn der Fisch immer von Hinten direkt zufassen würde, wären m.E. fast gar keine Fehlbisse mehr möglich.

Wenn man also dieses Verhalten zugrunde legt und man es in der Situation, in der nun einmal eine Forelle vorbeischaut und den Köder attakiert, darauf ankommen lässt, dass der Fisch ggf. am Kopf und damit weit vor dem Haken ans Blech geht, scheint mir die Chance auf einen erfolgreichen Fang mit jedem Zentimeter Länge zu schwinden. Mit so einem Köder würde ich also in jedem Fall Vollgas fischen, und er fängt ja auch, da er ein gutes Sandaalimitat darstellt. Nur mir persönlich ist es das genannte Risiko nicht wert, wenn sich z.B. ein Stripper bei ähnlicher Beuteimitation bei einer großen Forelle wesentlich leichter "inhalieren" lässt


----------



## Rocky Coast (17. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Der Abu Toby ist einer meiner Lieblingsblinker, er war es schon vor zehn Jahren und wird es wohl auch in zehn Jahren noch sein.
Im Fluss fing ich mit ihm Bachforelle und Döbel, schnell geführt knackige Rapfen. An der Ostsee Mefo, an der Nordsee Hornhecht, Makrelen und sogar kleine Wolfsbarsche.

Hängt aber wie bei allen Ködern sicher auch mit dem Vertrauen und der Anzahl der Einsätze zusammen. Desweiteren beißen speziell beim Mefofischen die Trutten an manchen Tagen einfach nur auf eine bestimmte Köderfarbe oder Farbkombination, habe ich schon öfter beobachtet. Da bringt der silberfarbene Abu Toby nichts, wenn die Fische sich aus irgendwelchen Gründen auf weiß, schwarz-rot oder kupfer eingeschossen haben.
Habe aus diesem Grund meist mehrere Größen und mehrere Farben dabei.

Kann beim Thema Wurfweite auch nur bedingt zustimmen. Der Abu Toby ist kein Weitwurfrekordhalter wie Falkfish Spöket oder Gladsax Snaps, kommt aber in den Gewichten 10 Gramm und vor allem 20 Gramm sowie 28 Gramm gut raus. 
Die Versionen in 7, 12 und 18 Gramm sind dünnblechig. Dabei hat die 7 Gramm Ausführung die Länge des 10ers, der 12er die Länge des 20ers und der 18er die Länge der 28 Gramm- Version. Diese "Zwischengrößen" können auch extrem langsam geführt werden und setze ich nur für den Nahbereich oder für das Schleppen ein. 

Der Abu Toby ist für mich ein 1 A Meerforellenblinker mit Allroundeignung für fast alle Räuber in Meer und Fluß. Mit einem schärferen Drilling oder je nach Geschmack auch zweiten Sprengring getunt ist er in den richtigen Größen eine Waffe vom Ufer. Nur wenn ganz extreme Wurfweiten nötig sind bleibt er bei mir in der Box.


----------



## volkerm (17. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Hallo Reverend,

der Einwurf mit dem Beissen von vorn ist nicht ohne, beim Fliegenfischen habe ich das bei dicken Bachforellen mehrfach beobachtet.
Die folgen, überholen, und beissen von vorn.
Genützt hat es ihnen nix:vik:.
Darum habe ich beim Blechfischen auch nur eine Einholgeschwindigkeit#6.

Grüße

Volker


----------



## Rosi (18. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*



Reverend Mefo schrieb:


> Fazit der ganzen Theorie:
> 
> Wenn Du an den Blinker glaubst, wird er Dir auch Deinen Fisch bringen. Den Forellen sind Modeerscheinungen egal. Hechte werden auch heute noch auf Effzet beissen, Gummi- und Jerkgepose hin oder her. Viel wichtiger als der Typ sind das individuelle Vertrauen in den Köder. Und auch Größe und Führung haben m.E. mehr Einfluss auf den Erfolg als die Marke.


 
Moin, das unterschreibe ich sofort.#6

Seinen Lieblingsblinker hat man hundert Mal geworfen, kennt seine Bewegungen genau, kann Bisse wie im Schlaf von Berührungen durch Hindernisse unterscheiden, nachts Entfernungen einschätzen usw. Meine Lieblinge sind immer etwas schwerer, weil es sofort tief wird und Wathose hier nicht lohnt. Schwerer hieß immer auch länger und windanfälliger. Deshalb sollten Watangler mit leichten Gewichten unter 20g mal weghören. 

Vor ein paar Jahren habe ich Blinker und Wobbler aller Richtungen ganz bewußt getestet. Sie mußten alle weit fliegen. Der Abu Tobi ist dabei durchgefallen, weil er sich nicht zielgenau werfen läßt und im Wind flattert. Was unter Wasser sehr vorteilhaft sein kann, denn dort bewegt er sich genau so zapplig. Eigentlich habe ich nach diesen Versuchen alle langen Blinker aussortiert. Die hatten bis auf Hansen Viktor den selben Fehler, auch der Silda. Der Viktor war fast gerade, flog unbeeindruckt vom Wind und man konnte ihn super schnell einkurbeln, ohne daß er aus dem Wasser sprang. Irgendwann wurde die Produktion dann eingestellt. Dafür entdeckte ich bei einem anderen Angler Gno/Wiggler und Snap. Der Snap hat mich sehr eingewickelt:q Inzwischen habe ich mich mit dem Kula angefreundet. 

Doch im Grunde ist es langweilig, mit immer dem selben Geschoß. Ich probiere zwischendurch gern interessant aussehende Blinker aus. z.B. den DK-Blink von K&L. Der ist etwas abgerundet und kürzer, fliegt dadurch erstaunlich weit und ist trotzdem ziemlich zapplig unter Wasser. Die Entwickler haben wohl bemerkt, daß kürzere Blinker/Wobbler auch schwerer produziert werden können, ohne daß sich ihre Größe verändert. Gäbe es den Abu Tobi in 26g mit selber Länge wie in 10g, dann würde er bestimmt besser fliegen, müßte eben etwas schneller eingeholt werden. Was ja bei Mefos genau richtig ist. Vielleicht kommt ja mal Jemand auf die Idee.
Kennt eigentlich wer den Tuwob von Pfeiffer? Den probiere ich grad aus.

Die erste Mefo hatte ich übrigens auf einem Böx.


----------



## Oceansoul77 (18. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

ja stimmt. ich kann mich auch noch erinnern, dass er damals als top-meerforellenköder galt. ich denke aber das er immernoch ein guter blinker ist. ich kenne sogar jemand der letzes jahr einen guten lachs in flensburgs-aussenförde auf einen toby gefangen hat.

meine erste mefo hatte ich auf einen stripper. der ist immernoch einer meiner favoriten und ist immer mit dabei.

----------------------
Gruss, Oceansoul77


----------



## vermesser (24. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Letztlich ist es also wie immer- ein Köder, den man kennt und dem man vertraut, der fängt auch. Ob nun Toby oder sonstwas. Ich geb ihm einfach mal bei ruhigem Wetter ne Chance. Fürs Wochenende ist der Wetterbericht ja leider eher nicht tobyfreundlich.


----------



## dido_43 (24. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Gäbe es den Abu Tobi in 26g mit selber Länge wie in 10g, dann würde er bestimmt besser fliegen, müßte eben etwas schneller eingeholt werden. Was ja bei Mefos genau richtig ist. Vielleicht kommt ja mal Jemand auf die Idee.
[/QUOTE]


Hallo Rosi,

habe nach langem suchen son Teil in Japan gefunden. 14, 18, 24 und 28 Gramm -> alle 5,5 cm lang. Kommen in wenigen Tagen übern Teich zum testen. (Aus dem Süden von Japan!)

Werden dort für Lachs und Forelle sowohl im Salz- wie auch im Süßwasser eingesetzt.

Sind auch nette Farben dabei, siehe Bild.

MFG


----------



## MefoProf (24. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Die sehen aber schon ein wenig anders aus |kopfkrat


----------



## dido_43 (25. März 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*



MefoProf schrieb:


> Die sehen aber schon ein wenig anders aus |kopfkrat



Ging bei den von mir geposteten Blinkern auch nicht ums Aussehen, Form etc., sondern um die gleiche "kompakte" Größe eines Blinkers in verschiedenen Gewichten.

War der Wunsch von Rosi, gleiche Größe + versch. Gewichte.

Klar hat die Form rein garnichts mit dem ABU zu tun. 

Die Japaner sind m. M. bestens für Mefo geeignet.

Selbst der Boss in noch etwas größer, aber nur bis ca. 20 g zu bekommen.

Werd mal meine Erfahrungen mit den Teilen posten.

MFG


----------



## vermesser (12. April 2011)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Nach einigen Tests mit verschiedenen Blinkern und speziell dem Toby hab ich meine persönliche Rangliste für Lauf und Wurfweite erstellt.

Wurfweite:
1. Snaps 25 und 30 Gramm
2. Wiggler in 18 und 28 Gramm
3. Jensen Tobis 20 Gramm, Abu Toby 28 Gramm und More Silda 22 Gramm nehmen sich nix
4. Hansen Stripper, Toby 18 Gramm, Moere Silda 27 und 32 Gramm- die werfen sich wie Eimer, der Toby in 40 Gramm überlastet die Rute...

Lauf:
1. Moere Silda, Abu Toby, Hansen Stripper
2. Jensen Tobis, Snaps
3. Wiggler

Für mich folgt daraus, daß je nach Bedingungen verschiedene Blinker ran kommen und der Toby seine Chance bekommt. Vielleicht eher bei wenig Wind  !


----------



## Dakarangus (3. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Vermesser, hast du schon Erfahrungen mit einzelhaken am Toby Blinker gesammelt?
Welches Modell und welche Größe empfiehlt sich?


----------



## vermesser (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Moin, warum nicht...ich habe an meinen Mefoblinkern eigentlich nur den Owner S61 in 3/0 : http://www.meerforellenblinker.de/index.php?cat=c55_Einzelhaken-Einzelhaken.html 

Der Gamakatsu darunter geht auch, ist aber etwas kleiner und durch weniger eingezogene Spitze etwas öfter fest (Hänger), funzt aber auch. Da dann 2/0 .


----------



## Meefo 46 (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Moin .

Ist zwar OT aber hat einer schon mal Einzelhaken mit schlaufen

verbindung probiert,eventuell mit Schnur ;knoten empfehlung,

plus Foto.|kopfkrat


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Rosi (4. Februar 2016)

*AW: Abu Toby- Meerforellenblinker??*

Moin zu dir, hab ich ausprobiert und verworfen. Diese Schlaufenhaken hatte ich in Südfrankreich gesehen und natürlich gleich gekauft. Leider waren die Haken zu groß für die Ostsee, also habe ich sie mir selbst an meine Haken gebunden. Sieht toll aus, fängt auch, blos wozu der Aufwand? 2 Schlüsselringe sind genau so wendig und obendrein noch kostengünstiger.


----------

